# In the pink pattern



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

In the pink blanket pattern by Christineflo
3x 100grms dk
Size3 3/4 mm needles
Cast on 148sts
1st row knit .2nd row purl
3rd row k2(yfwd slip 2 k2)to end
4th row purl and every alternate row
5th row k4 (yfwd slip 2 k2) to last 4 sts k4
Repeat rows 3-6 until required length work 1row knit 1 row purl 
To finish cast off
Pick up stitches down each edge and knit six rows garter stitch 
The amount of stitches will depend on how long it has been knitted.
I did not measure finished size of blanket as it was made for child going into hospital


----------



## ruth65 (Sep 6, 2011)

Can we see a photo of blanket.


----------



## Lizzie-Rose (Jun 5, 2015)

Would love to see a photo of the blanket


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

It was in pictures


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the in the pink blanket


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Its beautiful blanket.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

christine flo said:


> In the pink blanket pattern by Christineflo
> 3x 100grms dk
> Size3 3/4 mm needles
> Cast on 148sts
> ...


On rows 3 and 5 am I see increases(yfwd) but no decreases? Should the k2 in the brackets (yfwd slip 2 k2) read k2tog? Or am I misreading yfwd?

It is a pretty pattern. Would love to try it.


----------



## Neckknitter (May 13, 2013)

I think you are just bringing yarn to front, not creating a yarnover.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely blanket. :sm24:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

LizR said:


> On rows 3 and 5 am I see increases(yfwd) but no decreases? Should the k2 in the brackets (yfwd slip 2 k2) read k2tog? Or am I misreading yfwd?
> 
> It is a pretty pattern. Would love to try it.


Neckknitter is correct. You are creating a float on the front of the blanket. After slipping the 2 stitches, the yarn would be brought to the back again to continue knitting.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Neckknitter said:


> I think you are just bringing yarn to front, not creating a yarnover.


Thank you. As I typed I wondered. I suppose I am more used to the direction, 'with yarn in front, slip 2 stitches'.
Don't some patterns use yfwd instead of yo?

Thanks Necknitter and kponsw.

:sm01:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely blanket.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## cachob (Dec 3, 2015)

I really like this blanket but was wondering how to add different color yarn. Are you cutting the yarn when you alternate stripes?


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Lovely blanket. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty blanket


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi carried it up the side


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty blanket, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice pattern and picture of the blanket. Thank you!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Brannon23 (Aug 1, 2016)

Really pretty blanket


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I like this very much, so i am keeping the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Thanks you for sharing this lovely pattern!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

This pattern looks easy and pretty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely blanket, very classy and classic looking.
Thanks for the pattern


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

LizR said:


> Thank you. As I typed I wondered. I suppose I am more used to the direction, 'with yarn in front, slip 2 stitches'.
> Don't some patterns use yfwd instead of yo?
> 
> Thanks Necknitter and kponsw.
> ...


Used & yo are 2 different directions. The yo increases the stitch count by 1 whereas the yfwd does not. It means yarn forward which can be done by bringing the yarn to the front by taking it between the stitches on the R & L needles though not going over either needle to make the next stitch.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Lovely, well done you !!


----------

